# Ginger Shrimp with Snow Peas



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Ginger Shrimp with Snow Peas

1 lb Shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 Tbsp Peanut oil
1/4 tsp Sesame oil
1 Clove garlic, crushed
1/4 lb snow peas
8 oz Sliced water chestnuts
1/2 cup Chicken broth
2 Tbsp Soy sauce
1 Tbsp Cornstarch
1 Tbsp Cold water
1 Tbsp Fresh ginger
Chow Mein noodles, or cooked rice

Heat the oils in a wok or heavy skillet until hot.  Add Shrimp
and stir fry for 2 minutes. Transfer to plate and set aside.

Add garlic to wok. Stir for 15 to 20 seconds. Add snow peas, water
chestnuts, broth, and soy sauce. Stir fry for 2 - 3 minutes.

Combine the cornstarch and water in small cup. Blend until smooth and
add to wok.

Return Shrimp to wok with ginger and stir until sauce thickens and
mixture is heated through.

Serve immediately over chow mein noodles or rice.

**Originally posted by Filus


----------

